# Kann nur auf VPN Server verbinden, auf andere Netzwerkteilnehmer nicht zugreifen



## Briefkasten (30. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe PopTop auf einer Debian lenny Box laufen (PPTP VPN Server). Das verbinden funktioniert normal. Die Clients sind Windows XP.
Wenn man verbunden ist kann man auf den Rechner auf dem der VPN Server installiert ist zugreifen, doch nicht auf das lokale Netzwerk. 

Wenn ich mich im VPN einlogge bekomme ich vom VPN Server per DHCP z.b die IP 10.51.51.10 zugewiesen. Mit dieser kann ich allerdings nicht auf 10.51.51.3 zugreifen. Warum und wie kann ich das beheben?

Der VPN Server kann auf alle Netzwerkteilnehmer (10.51.51.x) zugreifen. Die anderen Netzwerkteilnehmer, größtenteils Windows XP Clienten, können ebenfalls auf den Server und untereinander zugreifen. 

10.51.51.1 Router
10.51.51.3 VPN Server
10.51.51.2 Client
10.51.51.4-x Netzwerkteilnehmer


Muss ich da irgendwas Gateway mäßiges einrichten? 


danke im Vorraus


----------

